# Nowy sprzęt i ustawienia make.conf

## rarfcio_bed

Witam.

Jakiś czas temu udało się postawić działające Gentoo. Sprzęt był słaby (Pentium G4600, 16GB ram, ssd, płyta gł. aby tylko działało.

Teraz po majówce dotrze Threadripper 1920X, 32GB ram, ssd, płyta Asus ROG ZENITH.

Czy ktoś pomoże w ustawieniu pliku make.conf aby wykorzystać potencjał procka i płyty?

W internecie różnie piszą. A jeszcze nie znam na tyle Gentoo aby to ustawić dobrze samemu.

Z iXów to KDE Plasma. Przeglądarka to Chromium

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

## Belliash

Nurtuje mnie 1 pytanie. Jaki jest sens kupowania Threadrippera pierwszej generacji? Wydajnosciowo i cenowo zblizony do konsumenckich Ryzenow 3000. Moze ma wiecej watkow, ale ma nizsze zegary i nizszy boost, wiec sumarycznie wychodzi porywnywalnie. W niektorych zastosowaniach jest nieco szybszy a w innych nieco wolniejszy niz Ryzen7 3700X. Do tego to TDP... 180W vs 65W. Wydajnosc per Watt, niestety przemawia na jego niekorzysc i to znaczaco. Rozumiem, ze ten konkretny model jest nieco tanszy od 3700X obecnie, ale plyta glowna z kolei duzo drozsza, wiec w ogolnym rozrachunku to komp oparty na Ryzenie bylby tanszy. Nie mowiac o jego utrzymaniu (pobor pradu).

Odnosnie make.conf - wystarczy ze ustawisz CFLAGS jak dla pierwszego zena i dopierzesz odpowiednio CPU_FLAGS_X86. Masz od tego app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags.

----------

## rarfcio_bed

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Nurtuje mnie 1 pytanie. Jaki jest sens kupowania Threadrippera pierwszej generacji? Wydajnosciowo i cenowo zblizony do konsumenckich Ryzenow 3000. Moze ma wiecej watkow, ale ma nizsze zegary i nizszy boost, wiec sumarycznie wychodzi porywnywalnie. W niektorych zastosowaniach jest nieco szybszy a w innych nieco wolniejszy niz Ryzen7 3700X. Do tego to TDP... 180W vs 65W. Wydajnosc per Watt, niestety przemawia na jego niekorzysc i to znaczaco. Rozumiem, ze ten konkretny model jest nieco tanszy od 3700X obecnie, ale plyta glowna z kolei duzo drozsza, wiec w ogolnym rozrachunku to komp oparty na Ryzenie bylby tanszy. Nie mowiac o jego utrzymaniu (pobor pradu).
> 
> Odnosnie make.conf - wystarczy ze ustawisz CFLAGS jak dla pierwszego zena i dopierzesz odpowiednio CPU_FLAGS_X86. Masz od tego app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags.

 

Musiałem kupić procek, płytę gł miałem prawie za free a reszta była z poprzedniego kompa. 

PS - Już zainstalowałem, ale jakoś nie mogę ogarnąć systemu na tym sprzęcie (na wcześniejszym G4600 grafa zintegrowana, pł. gł. aby działało) i wszystko poszło bez problemów. Tu mam radka 6670 i są schody ze sterownikami. I wcześniej instalowałem z tutoriala, którego już nie mogę znaleźć. Jeszcze pomęczę go pare dni i jak się nie uda to chyba znowu Arch stanie.

----------

## sebas86

Jest sens patrzeć na TDP? Mam wrażenie, że patrzenie na zegary boostów, TDP, itd. mija się dzisiaj z celem, jak człowiek nie dorwie benchmarka konkretnej jednostki, najlepiej takiego, który daje wycisk co najmniej przez kilkadziesiąt minut aby rozgrzać wszystko, to niczego się nie dowie, te wartości są mocno dynamiczne i zmienne, pełne boosty, które deklaruje producent osiąga się w specyficznych warunkach, itd.

----------

